# Farming in 2015 and Beyond



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A look to the future.....from Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/event-coverage/farming-in-2015-and-beyond


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Somewhere, way back when, I remember somebody teaching me that the main responsibility of a government is to provide a stable economy.

But it seems that we have no stability.

Ralph


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Somewhere, way back when, I remember somebody teaching me that the main responsibility of a government is to provide a stable economy.
> 
> But it seems that we have no stability.
> 
> Ralph


I'm not sure that's possible anymore in this interconnected world. The central banks used to try and stay inline following our lead (sometimes) but now they ignore us and head out on their own. The last two administrations did very little to maintain or improve our standing and influence in the world (the last with useless wars, the current with dysfunctional stupidity) and we are seeing the results. At the same time there have huge economies (India and China) coming out of the shadows and a vast amount of disrupting technologies deployed that have pretty much done in the status quo. However, instability rewards those who can react in time to take advantage of the situation, so a lot of the old business rules will no longer apply.....There will be interesting times ahead.


----------

